#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские аудиокниги(есть ли?).

## Иван

Есть ли аудиокниги буддийской тематики на русском? Если есть,то какие и как впечатление от прослушанного? Видел в продаже только Рериха.

----------


## Вова Л.

Читалки электронных книг превращают все электронные книги в аудио!
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=9245

----------


## Zoya_f

> Есть ли аудиокниги буддийской тематики на русском? Если есть,то какие и как впечатление от прослушанного? Видел в продаже только Рериха.


есть "Каким все является" Ламы Оле Нидала, продается в буддийских центрах школы Карма Кагью

----------


## Lao

Есть в продаже аудиодиск в формате МР3 от WWW.PRAKTIK-4WAY.RU Наставления Будды. Чтение с музыкальным сопровождением.
Купил в торговоразвлекательном центре напротив метро-
 Академическая ( в С-Пб ).

----------


## RipVanWinkle

Согьял Ринпоче - "Книга жизни и практики умирания". 
С полгода тому назад брал отсюда http://touching.ru/
Но сейчас ресурс похоже мертв. Если интересно могу выложить на файлообменник.

----------


## Echo

RipVanWinkle, нуна! Давно скачать пытаюсь.
Только не на рапиду.  :Smilie:

----------


## RipVanWinkle

Завтра залью. :Smilie:

----------


## RipVanWinkle

http://files.ariom.ru/4176933
Аудио+текст

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Есть ли аудиокниги буддийской тематики на русском? Если есть,то какие и как впечатление от прослушанного? Видел в продаже только Рериха.


Как правило, многие книги современных авторов по буддизму печатаются с аудиолекций. И тут, соответственно, имеется обратная проблема - аудиолекции надо расшифровать и набить текст. А аудиолекции имеются в дхармацентрах соответсвующих учителей. 
Ну а книги мастеров пошлого в аудиоформате почти не встречаются.

P.s. А неплохо было бы иметь, например, Ламрим в виде аудиокниги.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Есть ли аудиокниги буддийской тематики на русском? Если есть,то какие и как впечатление от прослушанного? Видел в продаже только Рериха.


Сбегай сюда http://www.dharma.ru/

----------


## Иван

Спасибо за ответы.    


> Сбегай сюда http://www.dharma.ru/


 - Недавно ходил на книжную ярмарку, хотел купить "Сокровищница Дхармадхату" от Лонгчен Рабджан, но не было. "Блистательное величие" тоже не было.Из нового была "Песни Шестого Далай-ламы".

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Спасибо за ответы.     - Недавно ходил на книжную ярмарку, хотел купить "Сокровищница Дхармадхату" от Лонгчен Рабджан, но не было. "Блистательное величие" тоже не было.Из нового была "Песни Шестого Далай-ламы".


"Песни Шестого Далай-ламы" - если есть, было б неплохо выложить на файлообменник. :Wink:

----------


## Лиахонович

Есть диск с лекциями ин-та религиоведенья по предмету "Будизм"

----------


## Юань Дин

> Есть диск с лекциями ин-та религиоведенья по предмету "Будизм"


А можно ли приобрести аудиолекции в свободной продаже? Пусть не в обычном магазине, а по почте, заказав CD в Интернете.

Недавно купил в нашем Соборе и прослушал курс лекций в формате mp3 по богословию, который читал Осипов, профессор МДА. Интересная интерпретация Святоотеческого Предания. Хотя официальная точка зрения РПЦ несколько иная.
Лекции в формате mp3 очень удобны. Объем каждой - примерно 10 - 15 Мбайт. Можно закачать лекции на телефон и слушать через наушники в транспорте или в междугороднем автобусе, когда надо просто убить время, но с пользой.
Или сидишь в лотосе, сосредоточенный, наденешь наушники и вникаешь в лекцию "Религиозные воззрения славянофиллов". Вчера так 2 часа просидел, пока ноги не затекли.
Поэтому лекции в таком формате лучше, чем разные читалки электронных книг и т.п.

В связи с этим хотелось бы узнать, где можно приобрести (не скачать) лекции в формате mp3 по истории буддизма. Что-нибудь наподобие "Введения в буддизм" Торчинова. Особенно интересно о появлении чань и дзэн. Как это произошло. Как эти формы развиваются в современном мире.

----------


## Валерий К.

В торрентах:

*Лекции Далай Ламы 14 (2008)* 
http://tfile.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=125479

*Лама Оле Нидал "Современное введение в учение Будды. Каким все является"* 
http://www.tfile.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=126100


Аудиокниги в интернет-магазине Озон:

*Ведическая Индия и буддизм* 
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3736319/

----------


## Юань Дин

Согьял Ринпоче "Книга жизни и практики умирания" для бесплатного скачивания. Регистрация не нужна. 95 Мбайт. Уже скачал - ссылка работает.

http://listaem.com/2008/01/27/kniga_...umiranija.html

----------

